# Official Memphis @ Denver Game Thread (4/15/05)



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

<html><head><title><center>Untitled Document</title><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"><style type="text/css"><!--.style2 {font-family: "Times New Roman", Times, serif;font-size: 10px;}.style3 {font-size: 10px;font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;}.style4 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 10px; }.style5 {font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;font-weight: bold;font-size: 10px;}.style6 {font-size: 6px}--></style></head>
<body><table width="569" height="165" border="1"><tr><td width="139"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/mem_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(44-34)</span></p></div></td><td width="15"><div align="center"><p><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadTeamResults?statsId1=29&statsId2=07&">at</a></p><p> </p></div></td><td width="139" height="159"><div align="center"><p><img src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/den_logo.gif" width="126" height="126"></p><p><span class="style2">(47-31)</span></p></div></td><td width="248"><p align="center"><span class="style5">Teams:</span><span class="style4"> <a href="http://nba.com/grizzlies">Memphis Grizzlies</a> vs <a href="http://nba.com/nuggets">Denver Nuggets</a></span></p><p align="center" class="style3"><strong>Date: </strong>Friday, April 15, 2005</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Time:</strong> 8:00 CST</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Place:</strong> <a href="http://www.pepsicenter.com">Pepsi Center</a>, Denver, CO</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>TV:</strong> NBALP, Fox Sports South</p><p align="center" class="style4"><strong>Radio: </strong><a href="http://www.soulclassics.com/home.html">WRBO 103.5 FM</a>, <a href="http://www.sports56whbq.com">560AM</a></p> <p align="center" class="style4"> </p> </td></tr></table>

<center>*Starting Lineups*</center>
<p align="left" class="style6"> </p><table width="510" height="133" border="1"><tr><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3250.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3404.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="107"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3516.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="35"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3513.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td width="120"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3116.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr><tr><td height="23"><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3250&statsId2=3331&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3404&statsId2=3405&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3516&statsId2=3706&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3513&statsId2=3400&">vs</a></div></td><td><div align="center"><a href="http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/headToHeadResults?statsId1=3116&statsId2=3084&">vs</a></div></td></tr><tr><td height="102"><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3331.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3405.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3706.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3400.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td><td><div align="center"><img src="http://msn.foxsports.com/fe/img/NBA/Headshots/3084.jpg" width="107" height="133"></div></td></tr></table><p> </p></center></body></html>







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes







Team Roster *|* Team Stats *|* Remaining Schedule *|* Season Splits *|* Quotes *|* Game Notes



<center>*News and Other Info*</center>
*Game Previews*: NBA *|* The Commercial Appeal
*Follow Online*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Play by Play*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* NBA
*Game Recap*: NBA *|* ESPN *|* Yahoo!
*Game Photos*: CBS Sportsline *|* ESPN *|* Getty *|* Yahoo!
*Postseason Chase*: Playoff Picture *|* Seeding Watch
*BBB.net Game Threads*: Denver Forum



*Note:* Game Thread Best Viewed at 1024x768​


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kenyon has been starting since the Timberwolves game.

Cool looking game thread. Looking forward to round 4 of this one.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Kenyon has been starting since the Timberwolves game.


Whoops. Copied the old one from word and thought I made all the changes.

Fixed.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Bleh. God help us on this one. :dead:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)




----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

my prediction: 
Denver 114
-
Memphis 104


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Let's go Grizzlies!

Memphis-105
Denver-100


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

dermarr looks wierd.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> dermarr looks wierd.


He's a pretty shady guy.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Please beat Denver. It would help in so many ways. Memphis clinches the 8th spot. It knocks Minnesota out. And it makes it less likely that Denver will pass Houston and Sacramento for the 5th seed.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Will Posey get more playing time tonight after the performance of Melo (24 points on 11/17 shooting with 8 rebounds) in the last meeting?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Will Posey get more playing time tonight after the performance of Melo (24 points on 11/17 shooting with 8 rebounds) in the last meeting?


I imagine it'll be the same. Posey came up big in certain stretches of the Rockets' game. That crazy save/assist to Mike Miller for an open three was, as Pete Pranica loves to say, "shades of last year's James Posey," although last year's James Posey wouldn't have almost lost the ball out of bounds to start with.

He still hit a couple big threes and helped limit T-Mac's scoring in the second half. Much better than anything he's done since scoring 20 points against N.O.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Somebody needs to keep a dunk count for tonight. With Kenyon, Swift & Nene all playing, there could be some real monsters tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Somebody needs to keep a dunk count for tonight. With Kenyon, Swift & Nene all playing, there could be some real monsters tonight.


We need to finally figure out that the Nuggets love them some alley-oops. That's all they did to us when they came here the first time.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I haven't read any pre-game wisdom from Martin or Camby, but hopefully, we've had their comments on our bulletin board for the past week and take them personally.

Tonight isn't just clinching the playoffs. This has alot to do with pride.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

rawse said:


> I haven't read any pre-game wisdom from Martin or Camby, but hopefully, we've had their comments on our bulletin board for the past week and take them personally.
> 
> Tonight isn't just clinching the playoffs. This has alot to do with pride.


:rotf:

Both teams have a lot to play for, so I expect another great battle.

Your jealousy shines through your hate Rawse


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Your jealousy shines through your hate Rawse


I am a tad jealous that we don't have a 23-2 record since the All-Star break, but that's about as far as it goes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Here, I thought you were jealous about picking the 2nd best mid-season replacement coach. :bsmile:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, our offense has looked terrible out of the gate.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If anything, I hope these last ten games of the season finally convinces Mr. West that if we have to overpay for some defensive rebounding, we need to do so anyway.

Denver had like three offensive rebounds in the first two minutes before we had any rebounds at all.

Two fouls for Shane, our leading scorer with 2. Oh yeah. We have two points total.

Timeout, 8:46 left. 9-2 Denver.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Dumb *** initial gameplan (Battier in the post?) WTF?

Playing scared.


Punks.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Time out 8:41 mark and the Nuggets are up 9-2


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*GET JASON WILLIAMS OUT OF THE F'ING GAME!!!!* 

We don't want to trouble him with getting back on defense.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

How do we only have three turnovers? I've counted at least 26.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> *GET JASON WILLIAMS OUT OF THE F'ING GAME!!!!*
> 
> We don't want to trouble him with getting back on defense.


jeez


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> *GET JASON WILLIAMS OUT OF THE F'ING GAME!!!!*
> 
> We don't want to trouble him with getting back on defense.


Well, here comes Earl "The Girl" Watson.

I swear, if Antonio doesn't get time in this game...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Is Denver's offense that effective tonight or is Memphis not playing defense yet?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Is Denver's offense that effective tonight or is Memphis not playing defense yet?


Denver doesn't do anything but throw baseball passes down the court, and our transition D is terrible.

Andre Miller is just muscling his way to the goal, Carmelo Anthony posted up Lorenzen Wright, Marcus Camby is outmuscling Wright, Kenyon's obviously stronger than Brian Cardinal...just too strong, and we're being soft as pillows right now. 

We're playing scared, as has already been noted.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Perhaps a niave question, but why not put Jones in to stay in front Miller?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is why you never want to have your offensive output depend upon Mike Miller. Shrivels like he jumped in cold water in tough games.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Team full of cowards. After this game I would not be shocked if we miss the playoffs. All we can hope for is a T Wolf loss or the other teams on our schedule to hold out starters.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Perhaps a niave question, but why not put Jones in to stay in front Miller?


I _love_ that idea.

Our "third unit" is so much better than our second right now. I want to see Dahntay and Antonio get a chance so bad. What is there to lose...Watson, Posey, Wells and Swift are _killing us_, and Cardinal hasn't had a decent game since March.

And Posey bobbles the ball off a half-assed Watson drive, and that'll end the quarter. It's like we chicken-greased our hands. Wright, Cardinal and Posey can't hold onto anything tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We suck something awful.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Might as well sub him in...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

If we don't win another game this season, then I don't even want to make the playoffs. If we can't take care of it ourselves, then we just don't deserve it.

Also, West would take another first-round sweep as a sparkling success, I think. Missing the playoffs would force him to blow some things up and get someone who doesn't have a big yellow tattoo down their back. West isn't going to leave this franchise a lottery team. His legacy would be taken down a notch.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, we are barely a playoff team and Minny, Golden State, Utah, and the LA teams will be better next season.

I don't think West cares.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Violet Palmer, you *****. Call it both ways.

The Nuggets are even getting more respect from the officials, just based on the two teams' attitudes.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Where is Pau? Did he make the trip to Denver?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We aren't being allowed to play defense. We can't defend the transition, but on the rare occasion Denver sets up a half-court offense, there's a whistle.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Bunch of heartless quitters.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lorenzen Wright might as well be six-foot-five.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Well, we're finally starting to get some things going on offense, but most of it is from broken plays or the Nuggets just snowbirding, allowing us to get an easy two, so they can get a 3-on-1 off the inbounds pass.

Defense still miserable.

And why can we never hit free throws against Denver? 66 percent in the first three games and we're 5-9 tonight.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Violet Palmer is a sweaty, pirate hooker. I don't know if I hate any referee more. Except for whoever officiated the Sacramento game.

Camby all over Miller's back, and then Battier picks up his third off nothing.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Why did the Czar get a T? Is he complaining about the officiating?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Brian Cardinal gets a rebound, Kenyon Martin is _all over him_, and KMart finally pushes him to the ground, which is finally enough to get the refs to call the foul.

So Mike Fratello gets the technical, of course.

I'm advocating our players doing anything short of getting suspended by the league at this point. The Nuggets are just pushing us around physically, laughing at us, the officials are throwing their weight around, and everyone's basically having a great time at our expense. Do something.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Doesn't matter what you do if J Will is in the game because they can always get an easy shot from Miller vs. Williams.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

In the refs defense....

If Memphis wanted some calls they shouldn't have sent their WNBA team.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> In the refs defense....
> 
> If Memphis wanted some calls they shouldn't have sent their WNBA team.


:rofl:

I just saw the stats, and they are out of control

Fouls: 16 for Memphis & 8 for Denver
FT's: Memphis 5/11 & Denver 19/23


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Is Jason suppose to take 11 shots in the first half? You take his 3/11 out of the picture and the Grizzlies are shooting pretty well


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

How come Gasol's only taken 6 shots? Does he normally shoot this little?


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

Oh, and Melos gotten almost all his points from the charity stripe.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Memphis is chipping away at Denver'd lead 68-79


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

End of 3rd, Memphis down 74-82


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I just got home.

The Grizzlies suck.


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

^Denver has been playing good basketball though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Final Score: Memphis loses 102-111


----------



## LJD (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm surprised they were able to climb back. But I guess it wasn't enough.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

3 now, and need 3 more to go.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Maybe Jerry West will realize after this game that he can't sit on his *** this offseason.

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Memphis didn't get alot of minutes from Pau or Battier. Don't know what's with Pau, and Battier had a little foul trouble.

On the upside, Mike Miller and Lo Wright continued they're good form.

It doesn't get easier for the Grizz though, now having to face the Spurs.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

What a disappointing lost in many ways. However Mike Miller is playing very well no a days. Just wish they can hurry up and lock up a playoff spot


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> Memphis didn't get alot of minutes from Pau or Battier. Don't know what's with Pau, and Battier had a little foul trouble.
> 
> On the upside, Mike Miller and Lo Wright continued they're good form.
> 
> It doesn't get easier for the Grizz though, now having to face the Spurs.


Yea and I think the Wolves can win all their game. Lets just hope the Grizz get in or else I am gonna be very made


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I hate commenting on this game.

We just came out flat with a terrible offensive gameplan and got steamrolled in the first. Gave up an infinite amount of easy points. Layups, transition points, etc. If we played like we did in the final three quarters all game, we probably would have won, although I don't think it's a coincidence that we made our comeback when Marcus Camby got hurt. Nene did a fine job in reserve, but he doesn't bring the shotblocking and intangibles Camby does. When he's healthy, he's a remarkable player. *******, but remarkable player.

The game ended (if you don't count the first eight minutes) with the Lorenzen Wright technical. Awful call that pretty much summed up the officials for the night. We would have gotten beat regardless yesterday, but I wouldn't be surprised if the Nuggets were +100 on FTA for the year against Memphis.

And Melo's a punk. Brian Cardinal did nothing, and Anthony sticks a finger in his face? *****.

The players look more frustrated than we are right now. This whole franchise needs some more backbone. Mike Miller is our best player at the moment, and realistically, he's the third option on a contending team. Pau Gasol needs to stop proving me wrong and get his head in the game. It's not ability that's the problem. Not size. Not attitude. I don't think it's mental, but he does need to decide that he can play in big games against physical players like a Kenyon Martin, like a Marcus Camby, as well as overcome the officiating, which in his defense, has been tough to stomach this season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

And good luck to Denver, because I think they'll be upsetting Seattle in the first round. They're playing right now alot like the Grizzlies played last season, hustling up and down the floor before the opponents even know what hit them.

They have a trio of players with horrible attitudes though, and it's a shame such people are a part of something so successful.


----------

